

Asciinema – Record and share your terminal sessions - thefreeman
https://asciinema.org/

======
madsravn
Looking at this project, what I'm most amazed by is how the author of the
presentation on the frontpage only made one typo the entire presentation. I
mean, that's amazing :)

------
falcolas
I have to admit, I'd be concerned about accidentally leaking a password.
Damned cool concept, not sure I'd want to actually use it.

~~~
johntash
The docs say you can change the api url to your own instance pretty easily:
[https://asciinema.org/docs/faq](https://asciinema.org/docs/faq)

I haven't tried it, but the server is available here if you want to give it a
shot:
[https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema.org](https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema.org)

------
divan
Thanks. I'm already using it for tutorials ascii-casts. Works great so far.

------
kevinherron
I can't help but pronounce this "ASCII enema" :/

------
msl09
The moment when it told me to copy paste blew my mind.

~~~
madsravn
Shut the front door - that's a nice feature!

------
ttouch
what is the difference with showterm?

~~~
SloopJon
I've been meaning to try something like this at work for training and
documentation. Haven't yet, but here's the previous discussion of showterm:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6190600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6190600)

A couple of interesting repositories mentioned in that discussion:

[https://github.com/chjj/term.js](https://github.com/chjj/term.js)

[https://github.com/chjj/tty.js](https://github.com/chjj/tty.js)

There was also mention of ascii.io (currently unreachable) and shelr.tv
(domain squatter).

